# Kawasaki M-8's on VIP run



## Dutchrailnut (Sep 8, 2010)

Todays VIP run on New Haven line of Kaweasaki M-8's

http://image83.webshots.com/83/9/85/99/2096985990054618804lMvtqt_fs.jpg


----------



## rrdude (Sep 8, 2010)

Dutchrailnut said:


> Todays VIP run on New Haven line of Kaweasaki M-8's
> 
> http://image83.websh...04lMvtqt_fs.jpg


My computer didn't like that link...........


----------



## Ryan (Sep 8, 2010)

Mine didn't in Firefox - it worked in IE for some reason.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 8, 2010)

> Forbidden
> You don't have permission to access /83/9/85/99/2096985990054618804lMvtqt_fs.jpg on this server.


Apparently it's only supported on the one browser I don't use. *shrug*


----------



## Ryan (Sep 8, 2010)

Doesn't seem to work when you inline it either. Odd. That's why I use Flickr.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 8, 2010)

It worked for me using IE8.


----------



## jis (Sep 8, 2010)

It worked for me using IETAB plugin under Firefox. And amazingly it continued working after that even when I switched off of IETAB and back to native Firefox! Go figure. And even the inline now works with Firefox! I think it has to do something with some initial authentication the host site is doing, though for what purpose I don't know. Well, chalk another server up to be avoided for being gratuitously open systems unfriendly.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 8, 2010)

It doesn't like Safari either.


----------



## rrdude (Sep 8, 2010)

Ryan said:


> It doesn't like Safari either.


Google Chrome no likey either............


----------



## MattW (Sep 8, 2010)

Worked fine for me in FireFox.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Sep 8, 2010)

MattW said:


> Worked fine for me in FireFox.


What version do you have? I'm on 3.6.6 and it won't load for me.

edit...

and I just updated to 3.6.9 and it still won't load. It does load for me on IE8.


----------



## MattW (Sep 8, 2010)

I was 3.6.8, and am now on 3.6.9 and it works. What message are y'all getting? If it's a 403, then just highlight the URL and click go/press enter.


----------



## PerRock (Sep 8, 2010)

FF 4.0b5 doesn't work.

peter


----------



## jis (Sep 8, 2010)

MattW said:


> I was 3.6.8, and am now on 3.6.9 and it works. What message are y'all getting? If it's a 403, then just highlight the URL and click go/press enter.


It works on FF 3.6.8 and Google Chrome and Safari if you copy and paste the URL and hit return. The host apparently is using some IE specific handling of 403 which the other browsers apparently don't have.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Sep 8, 2010)

MattW said:


> I was 3.6.8, and am now on 3.6.9 and it works. What message are y'all getting? If it's a 403, then just highlight the URL and click go/press enter.


That did the trick. And it opens every time now with no shenanigans.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 8, 2010)

Good call MattW. Works here too.Stupid sites writing for IE.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 8, 2010)

Hmm, I wonder if it was how the link was placed into the forum that had something to do with the issues. I've made a change to how the link is inserted into the forum and coded that perhaps may help those who haven't already debugged the problme via other methods.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 8, 2010)

Nope, I just tried it on the iMac (which I haven't used yet today). Still gives the 403 when you click on the link. I think that Jisnu nailed it, webshots is doing something funky on their end.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 9, 2010)

Ryan said:


> Nope, I just tried it on the iMac (which I haven't used yet today). Still gives the 403 when you click on the link. I think that Jisnu nailed it, webshots is doing something funky on their end.


Thanks for testing it. 

It was worth a shot on my part to try changing the encoding.


----------



## tp49 (Sep 9, 2010)

Worked fine for me in Chrome.


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Aloha

failed again when I tried it. Then tried clicking on the address bar like someone suggested. It has worked since. Strange programing/site.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 9, 2010)

I did some minor research into webshots. It looks like they have been bounced around many different owners over the years and they apparently abandoned open standards and went proprietary back in 2008 in order to have more control over photo usage. I'm not sure if it's their resistance to open standards or their copy protection system that's to blame. They have also been accused of installing hidden tracking software that is extremely difficult to remove. I don't think the malware is related to viewing pictures so much as uploading and maintaining albums. In any case I would suggest people avoid using webshots when posting photos to open forums. If you do decide to use them be sure to have some anti-malware software running and you might want to fake your details as the webshots privacy policy seems to provide few useful protections.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Sep 22, 2010)

Back on topic, I wonder if M-8 bar cars will ever exist.


----------

